# Configuring Wi-Fi right after the installation

## mallniya

Hello,

I have brand-new gentoo installed and during the installation I used USB-tethering to Android-device, it worked pretty smooth: ifconfig - find usb0 - net-setup.

But after installation network isn't working that way.

output of ifconfig reveals lo interface, -a option added  sit0.

Tried this guide:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi

but there is no lspci or lsusb command found on my box.

This don't help either

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

cause I can't get them without network.

I have no possibility to use cable, only Wi-Fi.

Please, help newbie!

----------

## DONAHUE

It would appear that the kernel is not configured to support the wifi interface card.

boot the install media, if it is minimal install cd/usb or sysresccd/usb  you can run lsusb or lspci -k to identify the usb or pci wifi interface card.

to get lsusb and lspci as part of the installed system, boot the install media, mount the gentoo partitions, and enter the chroot. Then 

```
emerge usbutils pciutils iw wireless-tools wpa_supplicant linux-firmware dhcpcd wgetpaste
```

 to get some useful tools.

Will you be forever on the tether or is there a wifi router in range?

----------

## 666threesixes666

or its configured to support wifi, and firmware has been left out....  https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Hardware_detection#lspci  <---  link from lspci on wifi wiki.

----------

## mallniya

chrooting and lspci let me figure out, which network card I have.

kernel reconfiguration helped, no firmware update is needed.

No, DONAHUE, I have router. But it will be interesting to let usb-tethering work again, just in case.

Thank you for your help and sorry for delayed replies.

----------

